# Neuer 40 Zoll TV gesucht



## JackOnell (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
da mein 4 Jahre alter Samsung  langsam nicht mehr will bin ich auf der Suche 
nach einem Neuen.
Allerdings ist das heute echt schwer bei der Menge an Geräten die es gibt, also generell wollte
ich nicht mehr als 700 Euro ausgeben es sei denn es wäre ein echter mehrwert und Samsung 
kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus da 4 Jahre für ein 1000 Euro TV echt wenig sind.
Vllt habt ihr ja ein Paar Tipps für mich.


----------



## Supeq (29. Oktober 2012)

Darfs auch 42" sein ? Panasonic TX-P42UT50E 3D-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de , n besseres Bild wirst du kaum finden ^^


----------



## Superwip (29. Oktober 2012)

Was genau hat denn dein alter? 4 Jahre sind ja wirklich mager...


----------



## JackOnell (29. Oktober 2012)

Ab und an Störungen im Bild
Gibt es für das Geld keinen LED oder sind die nix
Ich glaube ich werde etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen werden wohl doch so un die 1000 Euro


----------



## Supeq (29. Oktober 2012)

Warum willst du LED wenn Plasma ein besseres Bild bietet?


----------



## JackOnell (29. Oktober 2012)

Wengen dem Strom dachte ich.
Ist das Bild sicher besser als vom LED? Und ich schaue alles in HD habe nix anderes mehr alle Sender sind hd und sonst nur BD.


----------



## Supeq (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja zunächst ist der Eindruck natürlich subjektiv, beide Techniken haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile; darüber gibt es seitenlange Diskussionen in Hifi-Foren...

Was mich dazu bewegt, nach einem Abstecher in die LED/LCD-Welt, nur noch Plasmas zu kaufen:

- Schwarzwert/Kontrast in dunklen Szenen
- Absolut gleichmäßige Helligkeitsverteilung ("Clouding" kennt ein Plasma nicht)
- Weicheres Bild, und dadurch bessere Darstellung von SD-Material (trifft auf dich ja nicht zu)

Größter Nachteil ist wohl, dass das Bild bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ziemlich blass wird (Für mich irrelevant, da ich Rollos habe).

Die Geschichte mit dem Stromverbrauch stimmt auch, allerdings reden wir hier über 20€ Unterschied im Jahr und ganz ehrlich, wer nen TV für 1000€ und mehr kauft, der pfeift auf 20€


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Fehler kommen also auch beim BluRay-Schauen? Seltsam...


Wegen des Gerätes: ein Modell, das vor 4 Jahren 1000€ kostete, würd heute sicher eher nur noch 500-600€ kosten - d.h. du findest auch zwischen 500-800€ schon sehr gute Modelle. Empfängst Du denn DVB-S (SAT) oder DVB-C (Kabel-TV) ?

Und wegen des Strombedarfs: erstens ist das mit dem extrem hohen Bedarf bei Plasmas schoin Lange Geschichte, und zweitens hängt es sowieso von der Nutzungsdauer ab, ob ein Mehrverbrauch sich wirklich merkbar bei der Stromrechnung zeigt, und auch vom DURCHSCHNITTSverbrauch - denn die Watt-Werte sind ja nur die maximalen, daher kann man es leider nur sehr schwer direkt vergleichen. Passende Plasmas gibt es aber recht wenig in der Größe unter 1000€, an sich finde ich nur den hier, den es auch noch in mehreren Shops gibt: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007FNILAQ der hat DVB-C und -S

Bei LCDs würd ich den hier vorschlagen: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007H7292Q LED-Backlight und ebenfalls DVB-C und -S maximaler Verbrauch 63W, d.h. auch wenn Du den jeden Tag 3 Std. lang nutzt und maximal-Verbrauch hättest Du nur ca 15€ an Stromkosten im Jahr. Es würde sich also nicht lohnen, WEGEN des Strombedarfs ein noch sparsameres Gerät zu suchen, welches dafür dann mehr kostet, außer vlt. Du hast den Kasten deutlich mehr als 3Std JEDEN Tag im Jahr an  

Für den Samsung steht hier Samsung UE40ES6710 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auch was von 93KWh pro Jahr - für den Panasonic-Plasma Panasonic TX-P42STW50 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind es 100KWh mehr. Sofern die beide mit dem gleichen Standard berechnet wurden, sind das 20€ mehr pro jahr beim panasonic. Da ist dann die Frage, von wievielen Stunden im Jahr die bei den Werten ausgehen, denn die 93KWh beim Samsung erreicht man selbst mit seinem Maximalverbrauch erst bei etwas mehr als 4Std Nutzung pro Tag.


Für mich ist ein Plasma nix, ich wohne mit West-Fenster, d.h. ab Mittags bis Sonnenuntergang kommt die Sonne schön rein, und ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich bei schönem Wetter die Jalousien zu haben "muss", wenn ich fernsehe   zumal ist es selbst MIT Jalousien bei schönen Tagen immer noch sehr hell im Zimmer.


----------



## Timsu (29. Oktober 2012)

Anstatt 1000€ für ein 40" auszugeben, lieber einen größeren kaufen, 40" ist doch ziemlich klein.
Was hast du denn für einen Sitzabstand?


----------



## JackOnell (29. Oktober 2012)

Der abstand liegt bei 2m, und die Kiste läuft ständig also minimum 5 Stunden am Tag. Ich will auch nicht unbedingt 1000 ausgeben wollen, wenn die 
Kisten doch nur 4 Jahre halten kann ich auch immer einen neuen holen, ich denke das der Verbrauch auch bei einem 500 Euro Gerät mittlerweile geringer
ist als mein jetztiger, den der verbraucht 163 Watt.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Geräte alle besser sind, ich bin heute mal durch den MM geschländert und die haben alle ein Besseres Bild als mein alter
besonders gut zu erkennen am geringen Abstand.

Edit:

Ich nutze Kabel und alles in HD, hier und da PS3, und Bluray


----------



## Timsu (29. Oktober 2012)

Bei 2m würde ich 46 oder 50 Zoll nehmen


----------



## JackOnell (29. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 2m würde ich 46 oder 50 Zoll nehmen



Doch so groß ???
Ich mein ich sitz doch fast davor da sehe ich doch Pixel oder


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2012)

2m und 46-50 finde ich viel zu groß - was soll man da bei 3-4m Abstand dann nehmen "müssen" ? 60 Zoll??? Das ist ja Wahnsinn, vor 10 Jahren waren 30 Zoll bei 5m Abstan noch "groß"  

Ich hab ca 3m Abstand und 40 Zoll, das passt sehr gut. 46 Zoll wäre das Maximum für mich, es will ja nicht jeder "Kinoleinwand"-Feeling... klar: wenn man es sich leisten kann, isses VIELLEICHT okay, aber ich finde es einfach unnötig groß, 40 Zoll ist jedenfalls defintiv nicht "zu klein". 



Wegen des Strombedarfs: da ist ein LCD/LED wohl dann doch etwas besser bei 5Std und mehr pro Tag, auch wenn es nur um den Durchschnitt geht und der Plasma ja nicht die angegeben 133W dauernd zieht.


----------



## Timsu (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab 46" und etwa 1,9m.
Wenn man bei 40" drei Meter weg sitzt, lohnen sich blu rays kaum.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Hab 46" und etwa 1,9m.
> Wenn man bei 40" drei Meter weg sitzt, lohnen sich blu rays kaum.


 
Was für ein Blödsinn  ich merke bei 3m, auch bei 4m (je nach dem, wo man bei mir genau sitzt) und 40Zoll große Unterschiede zwischen BD und DVD... es gibt natürlich manche BDs, die kaum besser als die DVD-Version aussehen, aber die würden dann bei jedem Abstand "nicht besser" aussehen  

Vlt verwechselst Du da was: WEIL Du so eine Riesenglotze hast kommen Dir die Unterschiede ganz extrem vor, und wenn Du dann mal ungewohnterweise das ganze bei nem kleinenen TV siehst, merkst Du den Unterschied nicht so krass und meinst, es sei ein "noch lohnenswerter" Unterschied  

Klar, wenn man mir einen schenken würde, würd ich eher den größeren nehmen bis zu einer gewissen Grenze - aber es ist halt echt nicht "nötig" und dann kommt noch eine Frage dazu: größer kostet bei gleicher Qualität eben auch mehr - zB von nem 40Zoll-Modell für 500€ kostet die 46Zoll-Version schnell 700-800€. Dann ist die Frage: kauft man also lieber nen Top-40 Zöller für 700-800€ oder nimmt man den 46er für den gleichen Preis, der aber qualiativ nur einem 500€-40Zöller enspricht? Klar: je nach Abstand ist eine gewisse Größe vielleicht auch ZU klein. Aber bei 40 Zoll und 2m ist das ganz sicher nicht der Fall.

Ach ja: wenn ich beim normalen TV-Programm mal näher am LCD vorbeikomme zB auf dem Weg in die Küche, sieht das Bild teils sehr übel aus, weil manche Sender selbst in SD schlechteres Material senden als andere - wenn ich mir nun vorstelle, dass ich das bei einem 46 Zöller, spätestens mit einem 50 Zöller auch aus 3m deutlich sehen würde, dann würde ich evlt. nicht mal geschenkt einen größeren als 42, maximal 46 Zoll nehmen... ^^


----------



## JackOnell (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja, also die grösse sei mal dahingestellt, mehr als 42 wird es wohl nicht werden, evtl ne nummer grösser aber dann ist echt ende der Fahnenstange.
Vllt klärt ihr mich mal kurz auf auf was mann achten muss, denn vor 4 Jahren schaute ich bloss drauf das full HD ist mit min 100 Herz, und der 
Kontrast war mit 40000:1 auch nicht schlecht.
Aber jetzt blicke ich nicht mehr durch.
3d Aktiv oder nicht , Smart TV, Wlan......
Was macht mann da mit und was nicht sinnfoll oder nicht zp Skype per TV und so.
Wiegesagt es wäre gut zu wissen auf welche daten ich jetzt Achten muss Herz Kontrast ect.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das Jeder neue Kasten besser ist als der alte aus der 6 Serie von Samsung.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

Da kann man gar nicht durchblicken, denn die techn. Angaben sind halt nur theoretische Werte. Ein Fernseher mit rein technisch höherem Kontrast kann am Ende dann doch da schlechtere Bild als ein Modell mit geringerem Kontrast haben, die Hz-Sachen sind bei jedem Hersteller wiederum etwas anders, und auch hier kann einer mit 100Hz das bessere und stabilere Bild liefern als einer mit 400Hz usw. - ich empfehle da einfach, auf die Meinungen zu hören. Und generell kosten die Geräte meist so viel, wie sie auch wert sind. Der 500€ LCD wird halt auch mit tollen Kontrastwerten und 200Hz trotzdem insgesamt das schlechtere Bild als einer für 700€, der vlt nominell nur 100Hz hat, haben (bei ansonsten gleicher Aussattung)

Erklären kann man nur:

3D aktiv => du brauchst betteriebetriebene Shutterbrillen, meist passend zum LCD
3D passiv => es reichen simplere passive Brillen
Smart TV => so ne Art Internet per TV mit Hilfe von "Apps"
WLAN => naja, wenn Du mal Filme oder so vom PC nutzen und am LCD abspielen willst oder eben die INternetfunktionen des LCDs nutzen willst, dann sparst Du Dir ein LAN-Kabel


----------



## JackOnell (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal das aktive 3d wird beim gamen mit der ps3 interessant weil da dad nervige Spliten bei zwei Spieler entfällt, und Internet wie gut läuft das wie gut ist das Angebot brauch Mann es oder nicht ins LED oder LCD Fragen über Fragen.
War mir heute ein paar Modelle anschauen und 46 ist echt das Maximum. Vom Bild sind wohl Philips und Samsung die besten was ich so gesehen habe und Samsung die günstigen was das p/l angeht.
Aber ich traue Samsung nicht mehr so ganz in Sachen Haltbarkeit irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen.

Edit
Aber die Aussage das die Geräte das Wert sind was sie Kosten ist mal ein Anhalt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das aktive 3d wird beim gamen mit der ps3 interessant weil da dad nervige Spliten bei zwei Spieler entfällt


 wie meinst Du das? Also, Du brauchst pro Spieler halt trotzdem jeweils eine Brille ^^   



> und Internet wie gut läuft das wie gut ist das Angebot brauch Mann es oder nicht ins LED oder LCD


 nix verstehn ^^




> War mir heute ein paar Modelle anschauen und 46 ist echt das Maximum. Vom Bild sind wohl Philips und Samsung die besten was ich so gesehen habe und Samsung die günstigen was das p/l angeht.
> Aber ich traue Samsung nicht mehr so ganz in Sachen Haltbarkeit irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen.


 man weiß das leider nie, auch bei anderen nicht. Allgemein scheinen ALLE Hersteller nicht mehr so lange Haltbarkeit zu haben wie noch bei Röhren-TV-Zeiten...  

Evlt. ist es aber auch besser, ein "Mittelklassegerät" zu nehmen, damit man sich nicht ärgert, WENN ein teureres wieder nach nur 4 Jahren nicht mehr okay ist.


----------



## JackOnell (30. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Mittelklasse Gerät sehe ich genau so, alle 4 Jahre 500 oder 600 fur ein tv ist was anderes als 1000 bis 1500.

Und mit den 2 Brillen als Voraussetzung ist mir bewusst, ich wollte damit sagen das ich halt spiele wie RE 6 oft mit meiner Frau Spiele, und mit einer Brille so das jeder sein eigenes Bild sieht ist das halt ein Vorteil, besser als zwei Bilder geteilt so wie ich es jetzt habe.

Mit dem Internet wollte ich halt wissen wie groß das Angebot der apps ist weil nur für YouTube wäre es quatsch.

Was mir noch einfällt was spielen die so alles über den USB Stick bzw von der platte ab?
Jetzt spielt immer die ps3 ab weil kein tv nur Bilder kann

Edit
Manchmal sollte ich schon Satzzeichen nutzen, sorry ich tippe auf dem Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mittelklasse Gerät sehe ich genau so, alle 4 Jahre 500 oder 600 fur ein tv ist was anderes als 1000 bis 1500.
> 
> Und mit den 2 Brillen als Voraussetzung ist mir bewusst, ich wollte damit sagen das ich halt spiele wie RE 6 oft mit meiner Frau Spiele, und mit einer Brille so das jeder sein eigenes Bild sieht ist das halt ein Vorteil, besser als zwei Bilder geteilt so wie ich es jetzt habe.


 ach so, das gibt es? Wusste ich gar nicht 



> Mit dem Internet wollte ich halt wissen wie groß das Angebot der apps ist weil nur für YouTube wäre es quatsch.


 das hängt vom Modell ab, da musst Du mal schauen, vlt auch Anleitung runterladen. Mein Samsung, der letztes Jahr schon AUslaufmodell war, hat mehr als nur youtube, allerdings ist es natürlich kompliziert, wenn man ganz eigene Internetadressen usw. per Fernbedienung eingeben will. Vlt gibt es aber auch inzwischen Geräte und "Apps", die man per Smartphone steuern kann - dann wäre auch sogar ein Chat oder so was kein großes Problem mehr. Ich persönlich würde aber Internet&co erst dann mit einbeziehen, wenn man die Wahl zwischen 2-3 Modellen hat. DANN kann man ja den nehmen, der auch viel Online-Dinge bietet.



> Was mir noch einfällt was spielen die so alles über den USB Stick bzw von der platte ab?
> Jetzt spielt immer die ps3 ab weil kein tv nur Bilder kann


 Grad die Samsung sind da recht im Mediaplayer, aber inzwischen spielen an sich alle modernen Fersneher auch FIlme und Musik ab - bei Filmen ist es halt eine Frage des Formates und Codecs, zB spielt meiner manche Formate halt nicht ab wie dieses Handy-Filmformat, und manche AVI oder WMV klappen nicht, weil die mit einem sehr neuen codec erstellt wurde, den mein LCD nicht kennt. Manches kann per Firmwareupdate dann aber korrigiert werden. Im Einzelfall auch mal Produktbeschreibung/Anleitung ansehen, welche Formate unterstützt werden.


----------



## JackOnell (30. Oktober 2012)

Gerade die Philips Geräte machen machen das mit dem ps3 spielen.
Ist ne Klasse Sache man hat die Brille und sieht sein eigenes Bild super sache fur koop.
Ich denke echt werde mich etwas umsehen und wenn ich davon ausgehe das er eh nach 4 Jahren den Geist aufgibt kann es auch wieder ein Samsung sein aber ein sparsames Gerät macht sich echt bezahlt.
Die Kiste läuft immer ich glaube 5 Stunden reichen im schnitt nicht.
Höre auch Radio damit oder CDs...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

Mit nem LCD Radio+CD hören? ^^  OMG - kauf Dir ne Anlage!


----------



## JackOnell (31. Oktober 2012)

So ich habe mir mal 4 ausgesucht

1, Philips 46 PFL5507K 749 Euro
2, Samsung UE 46 ES6300 799 Euro
3, Samsung UE 46 ES5700 629 Euro
3, LG 47 LM615S   699 Euro

Das sind Geräte vom MM die ich mir etwas genauer ansehe wobei ich zu Philips tendieren würde und Samsung jaja...

Kennt jemand die Geräte


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2012)

Nur anhand der Meinungen von amazon: der Phillips kommt im Schnitt nicht gut weg für nen Fernseher: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007F904P0 und 75 Meinungen sind auch schon recht aussagekräftig. Auch wenn man immer bedenken muss, dass ganz sicher viele zufriedene Kunden nichts geschrieben haben und bei Meinungen immer DIE, die was zu meckern haben, sich melden.

der ES6300 wiederum kommt trotz dieses Phönomens extrem gut weg mit fast 5 Sternen bei über 170 Meinungen: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007H72840

Auch der ES5700 kommt gut weg mit um die 130 Meinungen: Samsung UE46ES5700 117 cm (46 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 100Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video (die beiden Samsung gibt bei Saturn.de und/oder redcoon, die ja auch zu MediaSaturn gehören, zu dem gleichen Preis wie bei amazon, sollte also auch bei MediaMarkt machbar sein, den Preis zu bekommen)

Und der LG kommt auch gut weg, bei allerdings nur knapp 60 Meinungen: LG 47LM615S 119 cm (47 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 200Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


Also: lies mal, WARUM Leute ein Modell schlecht fanden. Daran erkennt man, ob es berechtigte Dinge sind oder vlt nur überzogene Erwartungen oder gar Bedienfehler, oder Dinge, die DIR egal wären. Der Samsung 5700 ist vermutlich auch der "schlechteste" vom Bild her, aber der kostet ja auch mind. 100€ wenige als die anderen Kandidaten. 

Die Meinungen bei amazon helfen Dir auch sicher mind genausogut, als wenn hier jetzt 1-2 ihre Erfahrung posten, denn diese 1-2 Leute sind ja nicht die Mega-Hyper-Experten, die "mehr Recht haben" als die Leute, die bei amazon schreiben  

Was die "Haltbarkeit" angeht kann eh keiner was sagen, da die Modelle ja alle noch nicht so lange auf dem markt sind, um zu sagen, dass die im Schnitt mehr als 5 Jahre halten oder so.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Oktober 2012)

Diese Meinungen werde ich incl der genauen Daten mir später zu Gemüte führen. Evtl finde ich ja noch ein oder zwei Testberichte. Ich denke auch nochmal separat über eine Garantieverlängerung nach. Wenn es gut und günstig zu haben ist werde ich diese wohl machen.
Für den Samsung hatte ich gleich,so eine vollkasko abgeschlossen, mit 18 Euro im Quartal hätten die jetzt repariert bzw ein anderes Gerät zum gleichen Preis also 999 Euro gezahlt, allerdings hatte ich die nach dreieinhalb gekündigt....
War auch nicht gerade günstig

EDIT
Zu Samsung,
Angenommen die bauen den geplanten Tod nicht mit ein, könnte es ja auch sein das die Technik nach 4 Jahren stabiler ist und besser, oder aber habe mit 6h am Tag mal 365 Tage mal 4 Jahre die normale Lebensdauer erreicht wenn man davon ausgeht das die Mehrheit mit 3h am Tag Acht Jahre hinkommen.
Aber Gott sei dank kann ich den Fehler immer wieder für ein paar Tage wegklopfen. Ein klopfen ans Display und das Bild ist wieder ne Woche gut.

Edit2
Also der Philips hat wohl eher Software Probleme mit den ich mich auch ärgern würde und beim Samsung wohl Clouting und Inputlag
was für mich auch schlecht ist, der LG hat auch nen Inputlag und alle samt haben Probleme mit Der Kanalsuche und Nutzung mit dem CI Slot was
mich aber nicht betrifft, hoffentlich hält das Klopfen noch etwas weil das Thema neuer TV wird schwer


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Diese Garantgieverlängerungen sind an sich meistens Mumpitz, auch fraglich, was alles unter die Garantie fällt. Vltr. auch mal informieren, ob Dein LCD auch bei anderen Leuten inzwischen Probleme macht - wenn nein, dann hattest DU echt nur Pech. Wenn doch, dann wirst Du ganz sicher in einigen Foren Leute finden, die drüber meckern 

Clouding: da sind manche Leute allerdings auch EXTREM empfindlich oder hatten nur Pech. Mein Samsung hatte auch Clouding, Rücksendung, gleiches Modell neu => einwandfrei. Klar: wenn man Schwarzbild hat und dann bei dunklem Zimmer eine Fotokamera mit 10 Sekunden Belichtungszeit ein Foto vom LCD machen lässt, hat man af dem Foto IMMER sichtbare Bereiche auf dem Display, die heller als andere sind. Wichtig ist, ob man bei einer normalen dunklen Szene in einem Film SELBER wirklich was davon merkt.

InputLag: auch hier sind manche sehr empfindlich ODER zu doof, bzw. sagen wir lieber: uninformiert. Denn manche Leute wissen nicht, dass LCD/LED-TVs idR immer einen Spiele/Gaming-Modus haben , in dem Bildverbesserungs-Dinge deaktiviert werden und somit das Bild vom PC oder Konsole ohne Verzögerung kommt, jedenfalls nicht mehr Verzögerung als bei einem normalem Monitor.


ps: hast Du einen Raucherhaushalt?


----------



## JackOnell (1. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Garantgieverlängerungen sind an sich meistens Mumpitz, auch fraglich, was alles unter die Garantie fällt. Vltr. auch mal informieren, ob Dein LCD auch bei anderen Leuten inzwischen Probleme macht - wenn nein, dann hattest DU echt nur Pech. Wenn doch, dann wirst Du ganz sicher in einigen Foren Leute finden, die drüber meckern
> 
> Clouding: da sind manche Leute allerdings auch EXTREM empfindlich oder hatten nur Pech. Mein Samsung hatte auch Clouding, Rücksendung, gleiches Modell neu => einwandfrei. Klar: wenn man Schwarzbild hat und dann bei dunklem Zimmer eine Fotokamera mit 10 Sekunden Belichtungszeit ein Foto vom LCD machen lässt, hat man af dem Foto IMMER sichtbare Bereiche auf dem Display, die heller als andere sind. Wichtig ist, ob man bei einer normalen dunklen Szene in einem Film SELBER wirklich was davon merkt.
> 
> ...



Nichtraucher warum


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

LCDs können in Raucherhaushalten schneller kaputtgehen, weil der Qualm sich schleichend zwischen Display und Scheibe ablagert - wäre evlt eine Erklärung gewesen, warum der LCD Bildprobleme hat, wobei ich nicht weiß, in welcher Form sich diese Raucher-Probleme bei LCDs zeigen.


----------



## JackOnell (1. November 2012)

Ich habe etwas nach gegoogelt und 4 mal das selbe Problem wie ich es habe gefunden, also nicht die Welt aber immer bei ca 4 Jahren, und es ist wohl das panel.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Die Frage ist, ob das nun viel oder wenig ist, und ob es vlt bei allen Herstellern vorkommt bei LCDs, die techn. ca 5 Jahre alt sind und dann 4-5 Jahre lang viele Stunden pro Tag genutzt werden...


----------



## JackOnell (1. November 2012)

Könnte schon sein das die Geräte heute länger halten, müsste ich nochmal nach Googlen. Ich hoffe der Samsung hält noch etwas, ich denke nach Weihnachten werden auch manche Preise fallen

Also von den von mir ausgesuchten Geräten schneidet Samsung und LG am besten ab, der Philips hat wohl massiv Probleme mit der Software, und alles andere sind Sachen die für mich irrelevant sind.


----------



## JackOnell (6. November 2012)

Also ich habe heute die Betriebszeit von Samsung ausgelesen erschreckende 12339 Stunden macht in 4 Jahren dann doch 8,5 Stunden am Tag, da lohnen sich 100 Watt weniger auf jedenfall


----------



## InQontrol (6. November 2012)

Dann defenitiv ein lcd/led und kein plasma und ich würde dir diesen empfehlen da ich mir den auch hole!
Samsung Ue40es6710
Wenn es dich nicht stört das er weiß ist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Wie kann man denn die Betriebszeit auslesen? ^^  bei so vielen Stunden ist es aber schon eher plausibel, dass der nach "nur" ca 4 Jahren Macken bekommt  

Bei 8,5Std/Tag lohnen sich selbst 20W Unterschied   bei 100W hättest Du im Laufe der Zeit ca 250€ mehr ausgeben für den Mehrbedarf. Die Frage ist dabei immer, wieviel die wirklich IM SCHNITT brauchen, denn die Angaben sind ja nur die Max-Werte. Wenn einer bei den techn. Angaben 100W mehr braucht, heißt das nicht, dass er auch später in der Praxis ständig 100W mehr zieht. Und wenn der neue natürlich teurer ist WEGEN der Effizienz, dann muss auch schauen, wieviel Aufpreis noch okay sind.

btw.: mit weniger Hintergrundbelechtung kann man schon viel ausrichten, und nach spätestens einem Abend hat man sich schon dran gewöhnt, wenn man vorher einen sehr hohen Wert eingestellt hatte.


----------



## JackOnell (6. November 2012)

Ich komme in meinem Gerät ins Service Menü und dort lese ich die Stunden aus bzw dort werden die aufgezeichnet.

@Herbboy
Servicemenü ist bei manchen Modellen interessant weil man dort Dinge wie Codes, oder USBrecording Freischalten kann.
Und überall wo ich was dran drehen kann mache ich das ob Handy pc oder tv ich würde sogar einen Toaster takten wenn es was bringt.
Beim Samsung einfach Info,Menü,mute,und Power drücken dann geht er an im Service Menü aber vorsichtig kann sollte wissen was Mann dort drückt sonst geht nix mehr .


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Hmm, ich hab ne Universal-FB, wenn ich da die Tasten drücke, geht der nach der Tastenfolge einfach nur aus    oder muss man die GLEICHZEITIG drücken?


----------



## JackOnell (6. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich hab ne Universal-FB, wenn ich da die Tasten drücke, geht der nach der Tastenfolge einfach nur aus    oder muss man die GLEICHZEITIG drücken?



Also der Fernseher muss aus sein dann nacheinander INFO-MENU-MUTE-POWER dann geht der Samsung an und ist im ServiceMenü.
Je nach Alter des Gerätes ist das Advanced Menü in dem man zb die panellaufzeit sehen kann versteckt oder wie bei meinem direkt als Punkt 4.
Normalerweise 0000 um in das Advancedmenü zu kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Nee, mit meiner UniversalFB geht das nicht. Ich hab ein Menü "Plug&Play", in dem ich einen Code eingeben müsste - da steht aber, dass alle gespeicherten Kanäle verloren gehen würden. Das lass ich lieber 

Der LCD ist keine 2 Jahre alt und bei amazon seit März 2010 erhältlich gewesen.


----------



## JackOnell (6. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, mit meiner UniversalFB geht das nicht. Ich hab ein Menü "Plug&Play", in dem ich einen Code eingeben müsste - da steht aber, dass alle gespeicherten Kanäle verloren gehen würden. Das lass ich lieber
> 
> Der LCD ist keine 2 Jahre alt und bei amazon seit März 2010 erhältlich gewesen.



Sach mal die genaue Bezeichnung vom tv.
Was bei mir verloren geht ist die eigene Bildeinstellung


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

LE40C650 bzw. allgemein halt LE C650.


----------



## JackOnell (6. November 2012)

Vllt ist das interessant für dich
Kannst ja mal googeln was du so findest.
Aber daran denken never Chance a running System.
Man sollte sich etwas einlesen bevor die Kiste streikt.


Zum Gerät brauch man nicht viel zu sagen, technische Daten gibts im Netz. Über LAN kann er auf freigegebene Ordner/Dateien zugreifen, der Mediaplayer11 von MS unterstützt übrigens auch DLNA. Hier eine Anleitung wie man sehr schnell die PVR-Funktion des TVs freischalten kann (aufnehmen geht natürlich nur bei digitalen Sendern):

1.) USB Stick (FAT32) anstecken und TV einschalten

2.) Auf der Fernbedienung nacheinander MUTE-1-1-9-ENTER drücken, im dann erscheinenden Menü den "Hotel Mode" auf "On" stellen (auf der FB nach rechts klicken) und den TV mit der FB ausschalten.

3.) Rein ins Service Menü indem man im ausgeschalteten Zustand INFO-MENU-MUTE-POWER drückt. (Wenn das nicht klappt, dann MUTE-1-8-2-POWER drücken)

4.) Im Service Menü muss man nun auf den Punkt "Control" und dann "Hotel Option" klicken, und dann "Clone TV to USB" auswählen. Der TV schreibt nun die Kanalliste auf USB (wichtig! da die folgenden Schritte sonst nicht möglich sind), danach muss man "Return" (zurück) auf der Fernbedienung drücken.

5. Das Untermenü "Sub Option" auswählen. In diesem Menü kann man "PVR Support" auf "ON" stellen. Man muss in diesem Menü immer die Taste "Runter" klicken (NICHT die Taste "Rechts"), bis man "PVR Support" erreicht hat. Dann nach rechts klicken und es steht auf "ON".

6. Mit "Return" zurück ins Menü und im Untermenü "Control" den "Hotel Mode" wieder auf "OFF" stellen. Dann den TV ausschalten.

7. TV wieder einschalten - fertig.

Will man nun etwas aufnehmen wird beim ersten mal der Stick oder die Festplatte mit einem speziellen Dateisystem formatiert (keine Angst, der TV fragt vor der Formatierung), also keine HD nehmen wo schon Filme drauf sind (werden sonst alle gelöscht).

Man kann im Servicemenü noch weitere Funktionen aktivieren (zb. gemstar), aber da sollte man nur rumspielen wenn man sich auskennt. Wer noch mehr umstellen möchte sollte vorher Fotos von allen Einstellungen machen, damit er sie ggf. auch wieder rückgängig machen kann. Alles natürlich auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

PVR klingt ganz interessant, auch weil demnächst eine 320GB-2,5er Platte aus meinem Notebook rauskommt und stattdessen eine SSD reinkommt, daher hätte ich potentiell eine neue externe HDD   Vorprogrammieren geht dann per pVR aber nicht, oder?  Und wie nimmt man dann später überhaupt auf? Entsteht ein neuer Menüpunkt? Und wie spielt man ab? Über den normalen Samsung.MEdiaplayer?


----------



## JackOnell (6. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> PVR klingt ganz interessant, auch weil demnächst eine 320GB-2,5er Platte aus meinem Notebook rauskommt und stattdessen eine SSD reinkommt, daher hätte ich potentiell eine neue externe HDD   Vorprogrammieren geht dann per pVR aber nicht, oder?  Und wie nimmt man dann später überhaupt auf? Entsteht ein neuer Menüpunkt? Und wie spielt man ab? Über den normalen Samsung.MEdiaplayer?



Ich nehme mal an normal über die Fernbedienung lässt sich aufnehmen(original Samsung Fb.).
Bei meiner sind Knöpfe für diese drauf, dieses verändern oder freischalten, ist im Prinzip keine grosse Veränderung meistens können die Geräte einiges was dann aber nur bestimmten modellnummern zu gewiesen wird.
Im Prinzip nix anderes als beim AMD ein Kern freischalten, oder das abändern einer AMD graka.
An besten Googlest du noch etwas und liesst dich gut ein.
Sonst kann ich dir jetzt weniger sagen da bei meinen nicht viel drine war.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=vGcvllxDQWc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=vGcvllxDQWc&gl=DE


----------



## X79 (8. November 2012)

Ich habe neulich meinen Sony Bravia (40", hat zu dem Zeitpunkt auch 1000 Euro gekostet und wurde mehrfach empfohlen) repariert und mich mit mehreren Technikern dabei ausgetauscht. Dein Samsung hat seinen Dienst getan! 12.000 Stunden sind sehr viel für einen Flachbildfernseher! Da hast Du ein hochwertiges Gerät gehabt! (oder Glück) Normalerweise liegt die Betriebsdauer mit der man rechnen muss, bis so ein Gerät ausfällt bei 5000 Stunden ! Mein Sony hat ca. 8500 Stunden gehalten, was ausreichend ist, mich aber natürlich dennoch geärgert hat, weil das Problem vermeidbar gewesen wäre (wie aber so oft). Neuere Geräte werden auch bei meist zwischen 5.000 und 10.000 Stunden aussteigen (oder noch früher, wenn es billigere Geräte sind oder eben Zufall). Je nach dem, wie lange am Tag sie laufen, sind das 2-5 Jahre. Das größte Problem ist dabei meist die Hitzeentwicklung. Bei mir war es der unzureichend gekühlte Timing-Controler, der nach 3 Jahren abgeraucht ist (ist so eine Art Grafikkarte). Den hab ich ersetzt (Original neu 50Euro, gabs nur in China) und erstmal ne anständige Kühlung verpasst. Ab ca. 5 Jahren geben die ganzen Elkos im Netzteil ihren Geist auf (wenn sie hochwertig sind  (110°C steht drauf), ansonsten schon viel früher (85C° max Betriebstemp., ist aber nur grobe Richtlinie, es gibt auch hochwertige 85°C Elkos aber 110 ist eben meist besser) kommt aber auch drauf an wie gut sie platziert/belüftet sind), weil sie dann vertrocknen und keine ausreichende Kapazität mehr haben, dann wird die ganze Elektronik die dahinter liegt, wegen fehlender Spannungsglättung so schwer belastet, das die versorgten Komponenten extremen Verschleiß unterliegen oder es führt schlicht zu Störungen innerhalb empfindlicher Signalleitungen oder es werden falsche Spannungen erzeugt (zu hoch oder zu niedrig). Sind Elkos in ihrer Spannungsfestigkeit hingegen zu gering bemessen (billiger) überlasten diese und blähen sich auf oder platzen (passiert natürlich auch aufgrund anderer Fehler oder Vorschäden). Erkennt man auch sehr gut optisch. Dann ist die restliche Betriebsdauer auch stark gefährdet. Krass eingestellte Fernseher verschleißen auch schneller. Sprich, wenn du Kontrast, Farbe und/oder Bildschärfe bei hoher Auflösung sehr stark einstellst, führt das zu deutlich höherer Wärmeentwicklung in der Elektronik, (egal welche Bildschirmhelligkeit eingestellt ist, wenn man die Elektronik für die Hintergrundbeuleuchtung mal aussen vor lässt, diese vershcleißt natürlich auch schneller, je heller das Bild ist) und dadurch lebt das Gerät dann auch nicht so lange. Wenn man die Fernseher anständig kühlt (mit Lüftung z.B. oder anständig dimensionierte Kühlkörper an den richtigen Stellen würden schon reichen), würde das die Betriebsdauer in den meisten Fällen locker verdoppeln oder verdreifachen. (ist vermutlich von den Herstellern aber absichtlich nicht gewollt, oder Alu kostet denen zu viel und Lüfter will kein Kunde haben, wenn diese verstuabt sind, ist auch der leiseste Lüfter irgendwann hörbar). Das sind so die Hauptproleme. Ist der Fernseher von innen stark verstaubt, kann die Wärme nicht mehr so gut abgegeben werden und er altert dadurch auch schneller. Seit ein par Jahren oder allgemein bei großen Fernsehen, gibt es auch Probleme mit Verspannungen. Wenn das Display zu ungleichmäßig temperiert ist, kann das Glas brechen. (sieht aus, als ob man reingeschlagen hätte, aber es fehlen dann meist die berühmten schwarzen Flecken (auslaufender Flüssigkristall)) Sowas kann man natürlich reklamieren, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick genauso aussieht als hätte von aussen eine Kraft aufs Display gewirkt.

Nach 4 Jahren einen Preisverfall von 1000 Euro auf 500-600 Euro habe ich noch nicht beobachtet, zumindest bei hochwertigen Geräten. Da sind ca. 800 Euro typischer. So stark fallen die Preise dieser Geräte eigentlich nicht, jedenfalls nicht durchschnittlich (Sonderaktionen ausgenommen). 

Bei der Fernsehwahl am besten immer nach aktuellen Tests im Netz schauen, (was z.B. die Bildqualität betrifft, wenn man sich nicht selbst ein Bild diverser Geräte machen kann oder will). Mit Geräten von Samsung kann man generell nicht viel falsch machen. Seit Sony aufgehört hat, eigene Displays für ihre meisten Fernseher zu bauen, verwenden diese auch Displays entweder von AUO oder Samsung. Und aufpassen, dass man sich nicht von Entusiasten übers Ohr hauen lässt.  Diese neigen sehr gerne zur Übertreibung und verunsichern damit Leute, die auf so feine Details garnicht achten und dann am Ende unnötig viel Geld ausgeben oder sich für das falsche Gerät entscheiden. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, wie empfindlich er ist.

Was die Bildgröße betrifft, gibt es Empfehlungen (glaub sogar Normen), bei welchem Abstand sich welche Größe eignet. Die hab ich jetzt aber nicht im Kopf aber grob kann man sich danach richten. Zu groß ist auf keinen Fall gut, da das die Augen sehr anstrengt, wenn sie sich so viel bewegen müssen und man dann ohenhin nicht mehr das ganze Bild auf einmal wahrnehmen kann. Aber das liegt auch immer im eigenen Geschmack und wie gut man gucken kann. 

Der Preis sagt (meist) sehr viel über die Qualität (vor allem Bildqualität) aus. Alles Oberflächliche halt. Die Langlebigkeit hingegen betrifft das garnicht. Extrem teure Geräte steigen genauso schnell aus wie mittelmäßige. Es gibt Geräte wo es zutrifft, gibt aber auch welche, wo das genaue Gegenteil der Fall ist. Langlebigkeit will keiner, nur Bildqualität und Features, diese stehen viel viel mehr im Vordergrund der meisten Entscheidungen. Ausserdem ist Langlebigkeit etwas, das man nicht sofort testen kann. 

Ansonsten hat Herbboy schon sehr gute Infos dargebracht.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2012)

X79 schrieb:


> Nach 4 Jahren einen Preisverfall von 1000 Euro auf 500-600 Euro habe ich noch nicht beobachtet, zumindest bei hochwertigen Geräten. Da sind ca. 800 Euro typischer. So stark fallen die Preise dieser Geräte eigentlich nicht, jedenfalls nicht durchschnittlich (Sonderaktionen ausgenommen).


 ich meinte das eher so: die Bild-Qualität, die vor 4 Jahren noch 1000€ kostete, kriegt man jetzt für 500-600€ UND dazu noch ein paar kleinere Features, die vor 4 Jahren auch noch nicht üblich waren wie zB brauchbarer Mediaplayer. Dass es trotzdem noch hochwertige gibt, die 1000€ und mehr kosten und die was nochmal besseres bieten, ist aber klar: die haben dann halt nochmal bessere Technik und hätten vor 4 jahren halt dann 2000-3000€ gekostet    zB allein schon LED, das war vor 4 Jahren noch brandneu und nur bei Topmodellen. Oder auch so was wie 3D. Und es gibt heute auch Dinge/Qualtäten, die es vor 4 Jahren GAR nicht gab - das sind halt die neuen Top-Modell, und die Ex-Topmodelle sind nur noch MIttelklasse usw. - so meinte ich das.


----------



## JackOnell (9. November 2012)

> Normalerweise liegt die Betriebsdauer mit der man rechnen muss, bis so  ein Gerät ausfällt bei 5000 Stunden ! Mein Sony hat ca. 8500 Stunden  gehalten, was ausreichend ist, mich aber natürlich dennoch geärgert hat,  weil das Problem vermeidbar gewesen wäre (wie aber so oft). Neuere  Geräte werden auch bei meist zwischen 5.000 und 10.000 Stunden  aussteigen


Das geht ja ganz und garnicht ! Mit 5000 - 8500 Stunden wären die meisten Geräte in meinem Umfällt schon in der Garantiezeit am ende ihrer Lebensdauer bzw defekt.
Ich dachte Anfangs ich hätte eine hohe Stundenzahl was den täglichen Betrieb angeht aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis laufen die Kisten teils länger.


> Nach 4 Jahren einen Preisverfall von 1000 Euro auf 500-600 Euro habe ich   noch nicht beobachtet, zumindest bei hochwertigen Geräten. Da sind ca.   800 Euro typischer. So stark fallen die Preise dieser Geräte  eigentlich  nicht, jedenfalls nicht durchschnittlich (Sonderaktionen  ausgenommen).


Lässt sich auch schwer beobachten da es nach vier Jahren die Modelle schon nicht mehr im Handel gibt. Mein Modell wird auf der Page von Samsung mit 1799 Euro beschrieben wobei ich nicht weiss ob mann ihn dort bestellen kann.
Ansonsten steht das Model eimal bei Amazon gebraucht für 550 Euro und  zwei gingen bei Ebay die letzten 4 Wochen für 150 bzw 218 Euro weg und  sonst ist das gerät nicht mehr zu haben.



> Der Preis sagt (meist) sehr viel über die Qualität (vor allem  Bildqualität) aus. Alles Oberflächliche halt. Die Langlebigkeit hingegen  betrifft das garnicht. Extrem teure Geräte steigen genauso schnell aus  wie mittelmäßige. Es gibt Geräte wo es zutrifft, gibt aber auch welche,  wo das genaue Gegenteil der Fall ist. Langlebigkeit will keiner, nur  Bildqualität und Features, diese stehen viel viel mehr im Vordergrund  der meisten Entscheidungen. Ausserdem ist Langlebigkeit etwas, das man  nicht sofort testen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da wäre für mich auch der Grund ein billigeres Gerät zu Kaufen da mann eh alle 5 Jahre nen neuen Braucht.


> Wenn man die Fernseher anständig kühlt (mit Lüftung z.B. oder anständig  dimensionierte Kühlkörper an den richtigen Stellen würden schon  reichen), würde das die Betriebsdauer in den meisten Fällen locker  verdoppeln oder verdreifachen. (ist vermutlich von den Herstellern aber  absichtlich nicht gewollt, oder Alu kostet denen zu viel und Lüfter will  kein Kunde haben, wenn diese verstuabt sind, ist auch der leiseste  Lüfter irgendwann hörbar). Das sind so die Hauptproleme.


Da gebe ich dir Recht, das nennt sich dann "geplante Obsoleszenz"
Hier noch ne Doku dazu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVFZ4Ocz4VA


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2012)

Naja, GEPLANT wäre eher, wenn die einen Kondensator mit 5000 statt 50.000 Stunden Lebensdauer einbauen, obwohl der bessere nur 5Cent ausmacht, was auch teilweise gemacht wird. So was wie die Sache mit dem Lüfter aber: da würde kaum ein Kunde das Modell mit Lüfter kaufen... und viele Sachen fehlen auch noch Erfahrungswerte, man weiß bei vielen Dingen teilweise wirklich nicht, ob und wie lange die halten.


----------



## JackOnell (10. November 2012)

Die bauen zb kondensatoren ein die weniger Wärme abhaben können, was deren Laufzeit dann schon beeinflusst.


----------



## X79 (10. November 2012)

Oder lassen einen Kühlkörper weg, wie in meinem Fall. Ich habe für 7 Euro einen recht massiven Alukühlkörper gekauft. Zuvor wurder der T-Con nur mit ner simplen Blechabdeckung gekühlt. Extrem heiß wurde diese spürbar, dass es mich wunderte, dass er überhaupt solange durchgehalten hat. Der Rest an meinem Gerät ist auch noch völlig in Ordnung, wobei ich demnächst die Elkos aber vorsorglich tauschen werde. Das an der stelle ein passiver Kühlkörper fehlt ist sogar untypisch, vor allem in diesem Preissegment. Da hat man auch sofort den verdacht, es war Absicht. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das Gerät jetzt halten wird. Totalschaden hat man nur wenn das Panel beschädigt oder die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Das zu reparieren kommt einem Motortausch eines Gebrauchtwagen gleich und ist nicht mehr rentabel.

So einen Überhitungsschaden wie in meinem Fall wird man denke ich auch gut vorrausberechnen können. So unerfahren, sind die Hersteller nicht mehr und legen schon im Vorraus alles auf eine bestimmte Lebensdauer aus, was sich bei bestimmten Komponenten relativ genau kalkulieren lässt.


----------



## Max76 (10. November 2012)

Mein erster Plasma von 2006 ein Panasonic TH-42PV60E, den ich erst meinen Eltern gegeben habe nun steht das Teil bei meinem Opa. Das letzte mal als ich in das Service Menü schaute (letztes Jahr) hatte das Teil bereits über 20.000 Stunden auf dem Zähler und läuft wie am ersten Tag, gut der AN/AUS Schalter an der Front wurde mal von Panasonic getauscht in 2010. Der Panasonic TX-P50S20E meiner Eltern hat inzwischen auch die 10.000 voll.


----------



## JackOnell (12. November 2012)

Also 20000 Stunden halte ich fur eine vernünftige Aussage, aber alles von 5000-8000 kann ich nicht recht glauben.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Januar 2013)

So, heute war Tag des Konsums.
Es wurde jetzt ein LG 47 lm 860V.
Sieht bis jetzt Top aus und einen riesen Lieferumfang 4 normale Brillen, 2 Dualgame Brillen einen Brillenclip für Brillenträger und zum Schluss ne 3d HD cam incl 4 gb SpeicherKarte.


----------

